

Target will stop labeling toys for boys or for girls - nairteashop
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/08/13/target-will-stop-selling-toys-for-boys-or-for-girls-good/

======
norea-armozel
Wow, people are getting upset because Target won't label toys for boys/girls?
Seriously, I think people need to get a grip and stop trying to force a social
norm on a private company. If they don't like it then they can shop at Walmart
(barf).

~~~
collyw
Tesco in the UK got loads of criticism for labelling them a while ago.

~~~
norea-armozel
I think it's odd that anyone would bother to complain about such a thing. I
think it would annoying if they redid the layout of the store. Just putting
toys under one general category just seems like the least concerning matter in
the world.

~~~
collyw
I agree, but there was outrage by the social justice warrior crowd.

